# Anal glands in females



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I hesitated regarding the "Title" of this Thread, but sometimes you just have to get to the point! (And at least it's not another POOP Thread!ound

Call me ignorant, or call me not-informed...I had NO IDEA that FEMALES have anal glands that could possibly need to be expressed!! :jaw:

I just brought Molly home from her FIRST really good grooming experience...the groomer really listened to me, he was SO sweet and gentle with Molly, and she looks so cute!

But he said that as soon as he put her on the grooming table, that her anal gland expressed itself, and that it was really full! She's been to her vet check-ups, and that has never come up as a concern or a problem!

So, my question is: how can you tell that the gland needs attention? I know from reading previous Threads, that you don't "fix a wheel that's not broken" and that it's best to let it happen naturally, but is there a...warning...and what happens?

I hope this isn't grossing anyone out, but one thing I have learned on this Forum is that you can ask a dummy question, but not be told you're a dummy :crazy:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Maureen, 
you're cute, I don't see why males have anal glands and females wouldn't? Everybody's got an anus, right? ound:
Anyway, I think a sign is when dogs start skating on their butts. I'm sure other people will have better advice. But as you said, I wouldn't try to fix it if it isn't broken. Besides, an inexperienced person can do a lot of damage if they tried to express the glands, let alone the nasty smell uke:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Funny you should ask Maureen. Jasper just had his expressed yesterday. And I had a whole lesson on anal glands. I don't think it crosses the sexes. Had you noticed Molly scooting her butt?

I learned yesterday that Jas's anal sacs are low and loose (who knew?) I basically take him have them expressed when he starts scooting. which seems to be every 3 months or so. My groomer will do it but I feel more comfortable going to the vet

Before we found this new vet in the same office-- the woman we had been seeing emphasized a high fiber diet so that the bulked up, rock like stools express the glands. I could not however get my boys to eat a high fiber diet. But this new vet seemed to think that because of how they were positioned it wouldn't have helped.

But you can try adding pumpkin to Molly's diet or I just found these sweet potato chews-- Sams Yams-- they have the consistancy of raw hide. but have 5% fiber.

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Sams-Yams-Sweet-Potato-Dog-Chewz/215000.aspx

I think the thing to worry about is if the glands get impacted. For Jas they just fill up-- but the liquid is clear. So my vet wasn't worried.

I asked about having them removed (which the other vet offered as an option) but the new vet said that she would avoid it as the dogs often become incontinent.

I think some dogs have issues and some don't-- I have never seen Cash scoot.

But I use the scooting as a sign that they need to be expressed. It is possible that Molly will never need them done again.

Boy I bet you didn't expect this long winded reply about ...ummm... anal sacs.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, another "funny you should mention this". Because we took my dad's dog today to have this done. I've mentioned 100 times, she's not REALLY his. I got her from the pound, dumped her off, my sis was suppose to take her back to Ca, blah, blah, blah, LOL.
Anyways, my sis was here last wk, and said Sophie's glands were REALLY hard. She tried to express them (how she knows about this..I have no clue) Well, she'd just been in to get her nails trimmed and a cyst drained so they didn't want to take her in again the same wk. 
Sooo..Dad and I took her today. ACK!! That's just the nastiest stuff, EVER. The smell, the sight, the HORROR of her howling and crying and the vet with half his hand up her bum uke:
Guess they were REALLY, REALLY full and hard.

He said they made need done a couple times a month, every few, once a yr, or never again.
Guess you just need to pay attention to things like the dragging of the butt. Bet you could google other signs. I'd do it, but I'm still sick from this morning.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I've never seen Molly scoot, so maybe it was just time?! I've never had any other dog (all females) that had the need for...expression.

I am going to do some (uck uke leisurely reading on the topic (OMG! only for my Molly...) and I'm thinking maybe the vet should check her out????

The groomer seemed to know what he was talking about (THAT'S the best part of all this! I FOUND A GOOD GROOMER! Molly looks SO, SO cute, and not like a crazed poodle like the other groomer did her!), but if I see Molly acting "irregular" I'll take her for a check!

Seems there is NO END to what can happen...ound:ound:

Thanks!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*get them expressed!*

Daisy has had blocked anal glands three times, which have to be opened and cleaned out and then on antibiotics and meds for two weeks. It is awful to wear a cone. I look her off chicken and that seems to help.

One havvie had to have hers removed which is not only costly but can lead to potential incontenance for life. Get them expressed regularly or do it yourself. Daisy goes to the vet once a month now for hers...and we haven't had a repeat.

With Daisy there was not skooting or anything...she just started licking and there it was again.

Linda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Can you feel or see from the outside of the dog if the anal glands need expressing? So far, there is a lack of expression around here :biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I had to ask my vet to check the anal glands...doesn't seem to be one of the things the vet checks on a regular check up.

Missy was the scooter and her glands were fine and Casper never scoots and the vet said his were really full.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Tritia, I know exactly what you mean, the howling, the pain! Sierra doesn't trust anyone who lifts up her tail since the first time they were expressed....she will try to snap...her body tenses up and she sits down....

as to how to notice they're full..... as mentioned above, but also...

"wet farts"

I can see some of you frown now.... if you have no idea what I mean, well, you will know when you smell one.....or see one....

Sierra will sit on your lap....jump off...look extremely guilty..... then you smell it.... and you see it... a little round wet spot on your trousers....
And of course it happens right when you're on route in the car to an important event and of course you don't carry around spare trousers.... the SMELL!! aarrgrghhh

When you then look under the tail, you'll see the that the fur around the bull's eye is a bit wet, and sooooooo stinky!!!

yeah.... definitely a sign of full glands hahahahaha


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Jane said:


> Can you feel or see from the outside of the dog if the anal glands need expressing? So far, there is a lack of expression around here :biggrin1:


Well, you can really see it from the outside when it's basically too late and they're inflamed... you then see a dark spot left and right from the bull's eye...it will feel tense and the dog might not let you press it as it hurts badly....


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Yea, we're likely to NEVER get poor Sophie back to the vet. She's still pretty "bummed" out about the whole thing 

My sister said she can normally press on her other dog, and there's some give. But, Sophie's was really hard. I've never felt my dog's bum holes, so I haven't a clue..


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I had never heard of this before until I got Sophie. What I thought was bad gas actually turned out to be her anal gland. The Vet told me that when a dog gets anxious they can express them on their own..which I found to be the case with Sophie and Gabe.
This issue can really be annoying, as they have expressed thier glands while in someone elses car or presence..and it REALLY stinks!! uke:
So now I carry baby wipes and scented soap free shampoo, which sprays out as a foam.

I also found this video that shows you how to do it yourself...

http://www.expertvillage.com/video/8453_dog-grooming-basics-glands.htm


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

um, thanks for that uke:

kidding, it was actually quite informative. 
our vet wasn't so gentle, though. he used a rubber glove and stuck a whole bunch of fingers up there. no wonder she bit him. oh..did i forget to mention that? lol.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

imamurph said:


> I also found this video that shows you how to do it yourself...


OK...just a little MORE info than I had counted on! ound:ound:

Actually, the video was helpful. My hub, though, is sitting here rolling his eyes...he's still reeling from some of the PoopThreads I've read to him. ound:

Thanks!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I think I will just pay the vet to take care of this. There are just some things in life I REFUSE to do. This tops the list. uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:and uke:uke:uke:...


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

From what I've heard, most groomers will express anal glands..
My vet told me that he has customers that bring their dogs in once a week to have this done.. He charges $15! 

Maureen..since you just got Molly back from the new groomer you should post a pic..:biggrin1:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Maureen..since you just got Molly back from the new groomer you should post a pic..:biggrin1:


Just Posted some on the Grooming Forum! Thanks for asking!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

This just came in time! I was trying to do it to my dogs... no luck! I have no clue on how to do it and the video helped - I will go try again now. Do we have to squeeze hard? I don't want to hurt them.

I just cut carmen's hair, it is nice and short for her for summer! Now for the booty glands!


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

Lilly's mom said:


> I think I will just pay the vet to take care of this. There are just some things in life I REFUSE to do. This tops the list. uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:and uke:uke:uke:...


i absolutely agree with that-- someone would have to pay me a lot more than $15 to do.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Estrella...I try not to squeeze hard as I am afraid of damaging the gland.. Sometimes when I do it nothing comes out. But that could mean that there isn't any fluid to express.

I'm sure your Vet or a groomer could show you how it's done..

I usually do this when I give them a bath and have lots of soap on hand. It's stinky business! :fear::faint:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I just tried now.. nothing came out and I didn't press hard (too scared). I know where they are and the motion, now I just need to see it shoot out! Lol. I guess I don't need to.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I'm cracking up. I fear havs all over the world are getting their anal glands expressed at this very minute!ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*better hold your nose then!*

It is the most unbelievable smell! that is why we pay the groomer so well!
Linda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hmmmm, I wonder if Lincoln's are expressing themselves? When he poops on the patio, sometimes I also see little wet droplet spots, along with the poop. I haven't the courage though to actually SMELL them, but maybe I should if I really want to know....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jane, I have been told you won't really know if they express them when they do their biz. as it happens a little at a time. I agree with the adage "if it aint broke." Jasper has made it painfully aware when his are in need...His favorite place to scoot is our Sisal rug in the living room...LOL. Mind you he does not release the fluid on the rug, thank heavens!!!! Cash has never had a problem.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh you guys are brave. I saw that video a few months ago and tried to find the glands and just had no luck. Luckily no one is scooting, but I did have to take my Maltese in one time to the vet. Estrella, if you're successful, you'll have to show me how. LOL


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

As a Vet Nurse I have to tell you I have delt with some gross things in my time, wich I kind of sickly find fun, but when it comes to anal glands....there is nothing more foul! :bolt: Luckily I have always been able to pass that off to my assistant. There are two glands located on the side of the anus. A groomer can express them but only from the outside. They are not allowed to go in. If not done correctly you can damage them and really hurt your dog. Wich by the way is never pleasant for them either. A vet, or tech, needs to insert a finger just inside and around the corner, not deep in or straight in and apply pressure. You will never know wich way they will squirt or how far but you can be assured it will be very fowl! The smell is hard to get out and nothing I know smells as bad. I can only compare it to death and rotting dead fish and a little somehthing else I cant describe. When mine need it, in they will go! uke:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

So sounds like I wont be doing the booty gland expression? Super super gross


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I take Mr Roman (Rommy man) in to the vet about every couple of months for his to be expressed-I have at time used a warm washcloth & lightly rubbed the area-but when I see him licking the toosh it's time to go-since Miss Paige goes where-ever Rommys goes I have the vet check hers as well.

Pat


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It is a disgusting task and you really shouldn't need to do it unless there is a reason, but it is simple and easy to do, especially on a Hav. If you haven't been shown how, I don't think you should try it though. No need to injure your dog, especially if there was no reason to do it in the first place. Okay, there is no reason to injure your dog ever, but if you think it needs to be done, ask your veterinarian about it first.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Kinda not makes we want an expresso this morning...

I'm concerned that so many people are ...expressing their havs so often. Most often the reason why the anal gland needs to be expressed is because the stools are too loose. Typically a stool should be firm to hard causing the dog to use his muscles. When the poop is too loose, the muscles don't get exercised. 

When Bogart was on kibble his poops were much softer and he would do the scooting and hence required expressing. He's been on a raw diet now for almost a year I guess. His poops are consistently very very firm. In all this time he hasn't needed to have his anal glands expressed. Brando is almost a year old and hasn't needed it done either. I think too many are treating the symptoms rather than looking at the diet to prevent it from happening to being with. I'm not suggesting going raw but I would definitely look at the food I'm feeding and the quantity.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Daniel, I totally agree on the concern of expressing and how the diet and muscles should be doing the job on their own. 

I've had the opposite food experience though. With our current kibble, I haven't had any anal gland problems. (I have one dog that had a impaction/rupture when young so I do have to keep an eye on that from recurring. Once it happens, the scar tissue makes it more likely to happen again.)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I agree, Daniel - I certainly am not eager to express the glands unless they really need it! They haven't needed it yet, thankfully. But I'm glad to know what the signs are in case they eventually need it done. Then I'll be gleefully paying my vet $20 to do the job! :biggrin1:

My dogs' stools are nice and firm on the kibble they are on (Wellness, and Solid Gold). I had problems with runny stools when I was doing homecooking and also on higher protein kibbles (Innova Evo). So, you just have to find what works well for your dog's GI


----------

